# RCA leads for BFD



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Hi guys,

Can I buy any cheap brand off RCA cable to connect the BFD to the EP4000. I currently have the EQ.2 connected to the EP4000 but I want to add the BFD to EQ both my subs to see if I can improve things.

I am currently using a QED subwoofer cable to go from the receiver to the EQ.2 and another subwoofer cable to go from the EQ.2 to the EP4000. I need to buy another one but am unsure if I need to buy a good quality one or anyone will do.

One other thing, has anyone come across a gain drop when using the EQ.2 and a BFD in the same chain.

cheers

Graham


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

> Can I buy any cheap brand off RCA cable to connect the BFD to the EP4000.


Neither the BFD or EP400 have RCA connections. But if the question is about cable quality, there’s no reason to spend a fortune on a sub cable. Plenty of people have used a simple RG-59 cable with F/RCA adapters.



> One other thing, has anyone come across a gain drop when using the EQ.2 and a BFD in the same chain.


Sure, happens all the time (don’t know what an EQ.2 is, though). Typically when you equalize you’re eliminating peaks in response. That requires a gain reduction (i.e. cutting filters). That will always result in a need to turn the sub up to compensate.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gperkins_1973 (Aug 25, 2008)

Wayne,

Sorry, I use 1/4 rca adapters with the rca leads.

The EQ.2 is the hpf device from Elemental Designs. 

Any advantages in using and rca to xlr to go from the EQ.2 to the BFD and then xlr to xlr to go from the BFD to the EP4000 over rca's.

Will this be ok.


http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PURE-OFC-Subw...uting_CablesConnectors_RL&hash=item5887fdbfb2

cheers

Graham


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The cable in the link looks fine, as far as that goes. I’ve seen cables that looked fine in pictures, but once I got them home I discovered their RCAs didn’t grip very tight at all.

There’s no advantage of one connection scheme over another. Unless the amp is a long distance from the BFD; in that case an XLR run between the two would be nice to have. :T

Regards,
Wayne


----------

